# Whirlybirds on a metal roof



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Have a client who wants to install whirlybird turbines on his house. 5 rib metal. I've installed plenty of these vents on shingle roofs. Can't for the life of me figure out how to do it on metal. 

What am I missing here? I'm assuming that I cannot use standard Lomaco Big Whirlys. Is there a product specifically made for this application? A special base that will conform to the ribs in the roofing?

Help!


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know if Mueller Metal is up where you are, but they make a roof jack for turbines. I haven't actually used one, but they sent one to my last job by mistake. I just returned it a couple days ago, oddly enough. 

It's the same gray rubber style jack they sell for vents pipes and stuff, just huge.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

an outside profile closure strip for bottom and the top of the flashing tucked the cut in the roof panel.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

When I install vent can on the roof, which rarely do anymore, they sat on top of the ribs close to the top. The top edge was under the ridge cap with the bottom sealed with closure. Also would bend the sides to fit the ribs too it it works out right.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Why does he want that anyway?

He may end up sucking more conditioned air from the living area if the ceiling is not completely sealed and wasting money.

Andy.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

whirly birds are horrible imho, they squek , they allow rain in during a storm, and worst of all they can fall apart leaving an open 12" hole in a roof.

Whatever you do its easiest to put the vents on the ridge cap , but i prefer gable venting myself


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with why on earth does he want whirlys on a metal roof?


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

shanekw1 said:


> I agree with why on earth does he want whirlys on a metal roof?


I'm not sure, he has vented ridge and gable vents. Great customer, but you just have to know him. Once he gets an idea in his head he is one of those "Shut up and take my money" types. :laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

waste of time and money. especially if healready has vented soffit and ridge vents


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Robinson1 said:


> Can't for the life of me figure out how to do it on metal.
> 
> 
> 
> Help!



Water runs down hill, install it so water keeps running down hill. 

You are welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

DING DING DING! Bob tell him what he has won!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry but the price is wrong b!tch!!


----------

